# θέλει η πουτάνα να κρυφτεί και η χαρά δεν την αφήνει



## Theseus (Apr 21, 2012)

θέλει η πουτάνα να κρυφτεί και η χαρά δεν την αφήνει 
Does this mean as an expression 'the whore wants to remain hidden but can't conceal her joy' δηλ. 'The slut wants to conceal herself but her joy lets her down'? Example - from you know where -:-

Η ατάκα αυτή λέγεται για όσους, θέλοντας να δείξουν ότι είναι έξυπνοι και καπάτσοι, ξεσκεπάζουν από μόνοι τους, άθελα τους, τις μπαγαποντιές που έχουν κάνει.

*--Πήγε να μου κρύψει ότι φόρεσε κέρατο στο έτερο ήμισυ, αλλά είχε τόση χαρά που κατάφερε αυτό το δίμετρο μωρό που στο τέλος τα ξέρασε όλα... και χωρίς να του κάνω φάλαγγα. Η πουτάνα θέλει να κρυφτεί και η χαρά δεν την αφήνει.*

Translation:-

--He went and hid from me the fact that he was having an affair with my other half, but he was so overcome with joy at managing this six foot broad that in the end he spilt the beans... and without me *torturing him ?*. 'The bastard wants to keep it quiet but his joy doesn't let him'.:s


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Let's get the first part right, then think about the saying.

He tried to hide the fact he’d been unfaithful to his better half, but he was so overcome with joy at his success with that six-foot broad that in the end he spilt the beans... and without any pressure from me.

Perhaps we need further discussion of φάλαγγα as well, but, you're right, it's a form of torture.

An alliterative translation of the saying:
It's hard for the whore to hide her happiness.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2012)

The way I always understood the saying was more in the lines of a loose woman cannot show restraint and appear respectable = you can't hide your true nature


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think it has much to do with loose women. I pretty much agree with the definition given at slang.gr, that you cannot hide your joy at something you have done, which, however, you're trying to hide from others, knowing it's wrong.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2012)

...
I think it's similar to «ο βήχας και η πουτανιά δεν κρύβονται», deriving from «ο βήχας και ο έρωτας δεν κρύβονται» or «ο βήχας, ο έρωτας και ο παράς / το χρήμα / τα λεφτά δεν κρύβονται», with a slight twist: when you've done a mischief that gives you joy, that joy may betray you. 


Can't hide love - Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> I don't think it has much to do with loose women. I pretty much agree with the definition given at slang.gr, that you cannot hide your joy at something you have done, which, however, you're trying to hide from others, knowing it's wrong.



While I would not disagree that this is the common usage, are you saying that the expression implies that prostitution is an enjoyable profession? I think not.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> ...are you saying that the expression implies that prostitution is an enjoyable profession?


Yes. As the expression does not make a direct reference to a specific occurrence that is the source of all this secret joy, one may be led to believe that she derives all the joy and happiness from the clandestine exercise of her profession.


----------

